# shortest TT?



## Emile Flournoy (15 Jun 2019)

What would be the shortest TT race normally orgaized?


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2019)

usual club short ones are a 10 miler


----------



## Sharky (15 Jun 2019)

As above. Less common are "come and try it " events when clubs might run shorter events to entice newcomers into the support.

Why dont you ask what the longest organised timetrial is. It might blow your mind.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2019)

At the start and end of the year there may be dependant on club: a 5 miles TT, a mile sprint or a Hill Climb TT, or occasionally a bespoke TT; 10 miles is the most common shortest IME.


----------



## srw (17 Jun 2019)

200m

It's at the top of the UCI records list
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_world_records_in_track_cycling


----------



## mattobrien (17 Jun 2019)

Our club regularly runs 5 mile TTs, interspersed with 10 milers across the season


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jun 2019)

Hill climbs are usually the shortest road TTs. There are a couple of long courses in the north, such as up Hartside, but courses in the south of England are rarely much over a mile and often shorter as the hills aren't very long.


----------



## iandg (1 Aug 2019)

Dumfries CC holds a 10km 'Merckx' TT and an end of season 5 mile TT


----------

